# "void" Copy Authentication Feature



## rogerpro (Sep 19, 2005)

I need help - looking for a quick way in photoshop/ coral/ illustrator OR software/ plug-in
to design Security Backgrounds

Security Background with anti-copy "VOID". pattern pantograph.
Optical Deterrent Technology, latent images etc. used in Checks and other Document Security.
Is there any film viewer which verifies hidden word within backgroud?
[Reproducing original/ making copy-scan will result to show hidden message]


----------



## Robn Kester (Sep 19, 2005)

Have you tried the Digimarc watermark plugin that comes with PS for this? Not sure if it will show up when copied but it does read it back into PS.


----------



## texanpenguin (Sep 20, 2005)

Most people are happy enough to just make a layer which says "void" over and over in white, with around 5% opacity, but tweaking is necessary.

Digimarc is probably your best bet; it's in your Filters list in Photoshop


----------

